# Lifted tahoe to get timbrens?



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

You guys have turned me on to Timbrens and after seeing my 2003 tahoe squat under the weight of my boat I'm considering it. I put the SkyJacker 2.5 inch lift kit in it, its the same as the torsion key leveling kit but with coil spacers for the rear. I left it at stock stance (+1.5 inches in the rear), so that it would hopefully ride level with a trailer. well I'm not quite sure if its level or under level but I don't really like it either way. So I thought about Timbrens, from what I could see from the diagram, it goes into the bump stop mount, and down to the axle. So since I'm up to 2.5 inches, I thought I'd take a long screw and add to hockey pucks to the bottom. Sence many of you have or have had timbrens I thought I'd throw it out there to see if there's anything I'm missing. 

And due to some resent happenings I'm going to add this. The title of this truck has my fathers name on it, not mine. He doesn't like trucks, he only bought it to pull the boat. he has his own car, he views it as mine enough to let me driving it and maintain it and put that lift kit in, and call it mine. As you saw in other threads, I'm looking for a truck of my own, and have been saving for the past 2 years. if I have mentioned a trailer/tractors, those are mine, and titles in my name. Take that as you will and thank you for your time.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi, so I know I'm not a big shot or a plow guy. I like plow trucks and I'm just asking your opinion/advice. I don't want to waste my money or brake something (because then I'd have to pay to fix it). Any opinion is appreciated. If you think I'm just another deere13 say so and I'll go get a picture of the tahoe. and yes I will be gone for 3 days on a "family vacation" and no I'm not paying for it. I live with my parents and am a punk kid if you'd like to put it that way. All I ask is advice. I admit I got way to mouthy on the dodge thread and a few others. that being said and seeing who people like me have been received I'll keep my mouth shut. The opinion/info I gave is truth from my own experience with trucks of my close friends. Maybe that's not first hand enough and if knew how to under the damage I would. I understand also that your first impression of my could be your last. either way have a great week ahead.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Sure we will take a pic of the tahoe!!:waving: You could add timbrens to the rear to help with the load. As for the spacers, Im not so sure I would delegate hockey pucks for that. Maybe find someone to fab a steel spacer to compensate for the addition of the lift. Hockey pucks are for smacking around the ice or throwing at friends, not holding the weight of a vehicle Im not sure about the 1/2 ton suburbans of that year if they are coil rear or leaf sprung, but look around for some heavier coils maybe as well?? Or also look into the rear air bag system. Not sure if they have them for the Tahoe, but many guys have them on their trucks and it helps alot with the weight of a trailer, salter, etc. Then you could add air to them to help level out the ride with the trailer on, then deflate with it off so as to not affect the ride quality. Hope that helps!!

On edit: Did a quick search of 03 Tahoe on SummitRacing and found this:http://www.summitracing.com/parts/AIR-60769/ Im willing to bet these are way cheaper than timbrens cost wise and add 1000 lbs of carrying capacity. Not bad adding better trailering capability for less than 100 bucks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Timbren includes steel spacers with some of their rear kits. should be no big deal to duplicate,with a little pipe and some plate steel. go to the timbren site and check the install for a full size dodge rear kit for ideas.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks guys I'm just about to leave to do a lawn then I'm headed north. The hockey puck idea wasn't so much to hold the weight as to put the weight on the timbren earlier on instead of waiting for it to squat 2 inches before they kicked in. Not to say that's what I'm doing, just to explain my thought process. If it was a leaf spring suspension this I would have had the problem solved long ago. Their coils. I'll take a picture of it tonight.

Enjoy the week ahead.
John










That's about 2 years ago, I don't have anything more recent. I've since put the bumper back on.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Timbrens with custom built spacers are your best bet John. The Air Lift air bags Tom posted are fine and their adjust-ability is nice, but with your coil spacers they'll be too short so they'd require spacers of their own to work properly and reliably and at a more involved fabrication level and/or cost. So simplicity speaking go with Timbrens. If you plan to hang a plow on the future throw a set in there too.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

So I've looked around and the notion that timbrens included spacers too is in no way expressed where I can find online. I plan on calling in tomorrow, Custom fabing them is still bouncing around in my head just like this whole idea. that whole idea of hockey pucks as spacers was because their readily available, not to say I'm going back there. I also plan on contacting a local timbren dealer to see what they have to say.

John


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay, so I got around to it.....yea I got really side tracked, I called timbren. They said the timbren kit is 6 and an eighth inches, I'm assuming they meant down because they had my measure from frame rail to top of axle, and there's 7 inches space and they say their should be a half inch at-least of space. So this sounds like its as good as I'm going to get. I promised a picture before but never got around to it.










What do you all think? Good enough?


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

monroe sensatrac has a load handler shock i think there like 140 or somthing google em im getting them for my suburban they handle another 1500lbs or somthing


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

I've been toying with the idea of load leveling shocks, my truck doesn't NEED shocks yet, so we'll see how the timebren's do. If I do cross that bridge, I'm leaning towards Rancho.

John


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

do the ranchos have coil springs on the shocks cuz the monroes do thats what im getting plus my ass end bounces a little more than the tahoes so that why i made the choice with monroe i didnt see any other shock compare to


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Very true, I did some looking around after posting and found nothing, I've seen add's for rancho load shocks but could find non for my truck.

Whoops.


----------

